# ericsson k700



## rafa123 (Abr 24, 2006)

hola¡¡¡ saludotes 
  soy nuevo por este foro ya he leido algunos preguntas por aqui y he encontrado muy buenas respuestas, me alegra encontrar foros como este que ayuda a entrar a este mundo de los cel.

bueno  lo que estoy queriendo hacer es un manos libres para mi k700 en el cual cuento con radio y reproductor de mp3 pero con el manos libres mono no se puede apresiar bien la calidad de sonido, ya tengo los pinout para este modelo ya se como detecta el cel el manos libres asi que uqisiera saber como abrir la segunda salida de audio y a cual pinout correspondria¡¡ 
espero me puedan ayudar saludos y gracias de ante mano¡¡¡¡

                                                                       atte: rafa123


----------



## lucho999 (Jun 2, 2006)

hola rafa, me podrias pasar los pinouts del k700? mi direccion es alexis_corvalan@hotmail.com
respecto a lo que preguntas no lo se, yo tengo el manos libres mono.


----------



## ferdysoft (Jun 3, 2006)

T2x, T3x, T6x, A26xx, Rxxx full pinout


11 pin Ericsson cellphone special connector  at the mobile phone (keypad up) For SE K700, K700i, S700, S700i, F500, F500i, K500, K500i, T610, T616, T630, Z600, P900, P908, T226, T226s, T230, T238, T200, T202, T310, T312, T316, T300, T302, T306, P800, P802, T39m, T39mc, R520, R520m, R520mc, T65s, T66, T62u, T68i, T68m, T68mc, T68ie, z1010, T100, T102, T105, T106, T66, T600, R600, R600s, R600sc, A3618, T610, T628, T616, T616, T630, Z200, Z600, Z608 models

Full pinout of T28. Signals other than Rx/Tx/Gnd may be varied in other models. 
bottom
Pin  Name  Direction  Description 
1 ATMS  Audio to mobile 
2 AFMS/RTS  Audio from mobile/RTS 
3 CTS/ONREQ  CTS/Mobile Station On REQuest 
4 data in  Data to mobile (Rx) 
5 data out  Data from mobile (Tx) 
6 ACC in  Accessory control to mobile. Used as Rx in some models (i.e. T68) for flashing. 
7 ACC out  Accessory control from mobile/handsfree sense. Used as Tx in some models (i.e. T68) for flashing. 
8 AGND  Audio signal ground + 0V reference 
9 flash  Flash memory voltage + Service 
10 DGND  Digital ground 
11 Vcc  DC + for battery charging + External accessory powering 
Pins 9 and 11 shorted in flash cable?


----------



## lucho999 (Jun 4, 2006)

gracias...


----------

